# Low level B-52 and crash



## comiso90 (Dec 5, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQa4PpIkOZU_

The crash is at the very end... the rest is "B-52 Hot dogg'n"

.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 5, 2007)

There was a great chapter written in a book called "Darker Shades of Blue: The Rogue Pilot" about this idiot. He should of been grounded years prior to this accident. Not only did he take out himself and the crew, but he was carrying a bird Colonel who was retiring - it was his last flight and he was supposed to be "hosed down" upon landing. His wife and family saw the whole thing....


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sad stuff... needless.

your heart sinks watching that big bird loosing energy in a turn so close th the ground.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow... Never knew that there was such behavior before hand. As soon as he went into his port turn, she was done for. Not enough E to carry her through.


----------



## GaryMcL (Dec 5, 2007)

Industry CRM Developers - Situational Awareness Management Course Outline

Here's a link to a paper written by MAJ Anthony Kern that has a lot of detail on the Fairchild crash and what led up to it.

It's probably the same as the book chapter Joe mentioned since MAJ Kern wrote Darker Shades of Blue: The Rogue Pilot.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Yep - that's it!


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 5, 2007)

GaryMcL said:


> Industry CRM Developers - Situational Awareness Management Course Outline
> 
> Here's a link to a paper written by MAJ Anthony Kern that has a lot of detail on the Fairchild crash and what led up to it.
> 
> It's probably the same as the book chapter Joe mentioned since MAJ Kern wrote Darker Shades of Blue: The Rogue Pilot.



Good article.. applicable to the corporate world too.

.


----------



## bb4lizzis (Jan 30, 2008)

ssssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 30, 2008)

bb4lizzis said:


> ssssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppp



Great first post - ya know it's so good I'm going to ban your stupid ass before you bless us with anymore....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Good shot flyboyj  too bad about that bird though, cant understand why anybody would be doing manuvers like that in a bird that freakin big


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn shame   

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2008)

What a fricken dork. I mean what was the purpose of that at all. It took the guy more time to join the forum than to post that stupid as post.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> ...... I mean what was the purpose of that at all.



Some people's children have nothing better to do. That's why streetlamps
get broken, tires get slashed, windows taken out with bb guns. You get
my drift, I'm sure....

Charles


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 30, 2008)

It's really hard to watch that thing going in; you know exactly what's going through the mind of the guys onboard.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 30, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> It's really hard to watch that thing going in; you know exactly what's going through the mind of the guys onboard.



and their families watching


----------



## fly boy (Jan 31, 2008)

so a b-52 in washington crashed i live there and herd nothing about it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2008)

This was years ago. You were probably in diapers.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

fly boy said:


> so a b-52 in washington crashed i live there and herd nothing about it



Just where were you in June of 1994 ???

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> There was a great chapter written in a book called "Darker Shades of Blue: The Rogue Pilot" about this idiot. He should of been grounded years prior to this accident. Not only did he take out himself and the crew, but he was carrying a bird Colonel who was retiring - it was his last flight and he was supposed to be "hosed down" upon landing. His wife and family saw the whole thing....



This was an idiotic, stupid thing to have happened. Three LtCol's were
aboard *Czar 52*, and 1 full Col, when it took a wave off from the tower 
while in the landing pattern. LtCol "Bud" Holland, the pilot made an
extreme bank while at 250 feet altitude, the left wing hit a power line
prior to crashing. LtCol Holland was Chief of the 92nd Bomb Wing
Standardization and Evaluation branch. Co Pilot was LtCol Mark McGeehan,
and Col Robert Wolff was aboard as a safety observer. This was to be his
last flight in a B-52. His family were watching as the plane crashed.
The Radar-Navigator position was filled by LtCol Ken Huston, the 325th BMS Ops Officer.

There were several attempts to have LtCol Holland "grounded" prior to this
flight..... all unsuccessful for his "hot-dogging".

A fellow pilot said that Bud Holland's lifetime ambition was to roll the B-52 !

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 1, 2008)

ccheese said:


> This was an idiotic, stupid thing to have happened. Three LtCol's were
> aboard *Czar 52*, and 1 full Col, when it took a wave off from the tower
> while in the landing pattern. LtCol "Bud" Holland, the pilot made an
> extreme bank while at 250 feet altitude, the left wing hit a power line
> ...



Makes me think of this guy - I just saw the movie...


----------



## fly boy (Feb 1, 2008)

i herd last year a b-52 was carried a few nukes is that right?


----------



## fly boy (Feb 1, 2008)

or it was the year before that


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Makes me think of this guy - I just saw the movie...



Right on, Joe.... "The War Lover" was just on TV this week. Another
"hot dog" (in the movie)....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Just where were you in June of 1994 ???
> 
> Charles



A twinkle in his fathers eye.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 1, 2008)

Great pic Charles. Was that from a McQueen movie? That 17 is friggin low!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Great pic Charles. Was that from a McQueen movie? That 17 is friggin low!!!



Yeah Matt, the movie is called "the war lover". Good flick.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2008)

also stars Robert Wagner. Takes it into the cliffs of Dover at the end.


----------

